# Iron Fireman coal burning furnace



## Network23 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hello, I have a vintage Iron Fireman coal burning 'unit heater' that I've restored to working condition, and currently burn wood pellets in to heat my garage. It is, unfortunately, a bit too large and powerfull for the space. Does anyone have any idea what this might be worth? Are there any others out there? I have extensively searched the Internet and what little information I have found would suggest it was built around 1939, and was used to heat stores, warehouses, etc. Thanks for any information.


----------



## Sting (Apr 15, 2014)

post this for the coal folks at http://nepacrossroads.com/


----------



## Network23 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you..I'll give that a try. BTW...been on and off this site for several years now...an absolute treasure chest of great information!


----------



## Jags (Apr 16, 2014)

Welcome aboard - the nepa site is to coal what hearth.com is to wood/pellets/gas.  Great folks over there and I am sure a wealth of knowledge just waiting to help.


----------

